# is this a chacoa?



## [email protected] (May 3, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing this animal and the guy is saying that it is a mle chacoan about a year or two old. So just curious if anyone knows if this is one or not. any help is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fireimp141 (May 3, 2010)

No expert but looks like a regular b/w....


----------



## kaa (May 3, 2010)

Me too, you should email bobby, or ask the guy for proof.


----------



## CaseyUndead (May 3, 2010)

you should ask the guy who he got it from, because i think bobby is the only one who breeds real chacoans.. So if he says he got it anywhere else then you'll know it's probably not.


----------



## lazyjr52 (May 3, 2010)

I would ask Bobby on this one. 

If I had to guess I would say that it is an extreme giant. It hard to tell because it is in shed and itl's dirty.


----------



## reptastic (May 3, 2010)

based on that picture i would say its a normal b/w! chacoans have a narrow snout,and a b/w has a bore blunt snout the same as with an alligator and crocodile! btw he looks alot like my tegu achilles! and yes bobby is the only breeder of the chacoan tegu, i would ask for proof of were he got him from!


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2010)

The guy said he was purchased from varnyard last year or so, he got this guy in a trade and is looking at selling him..here are a few other pics


----------



## reptastic (May 3, 2010)

IM 99% SURE THATS JUST A B/W TEGU! LOOK AT A PICTURE OF MY TEGU ACHILLES AND THEN LOOK AT THE TEGU IN LAZYJR52'S SIGGY! ITS LOOKS MORE LIKE A NORMAL THAN A CHACOAN!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (May 3, 2010)

i say normal black and white


----------

